# Things I Wish I Knew | Hitchhiking Tips & Advice



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2016)

Some great hitchhiking advice from @HippieGangster; It's nice to see more StP'ers making videos!


----------



## Kal (Jun 9, 2016)

Good tips good advice.


----------



## todd (Mar 17, 2017)

good advice about maps. everyone should know how to read one.!


----------

